# O-Scale



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello -

I have been looking on this site, but cannot find a better place to ask, so here it goes!

I have a friend and former Litchfield Station customer who lives in southern AZ, near Nogales. He operates 2-rail O-Scale with DCC. I have been working with him on installations and his layout, DCC wise. However, he is having some issues with rolling stock - brass locos shorting, drive-line problems, etc. These are not DCC related and I'm not a knowledgeable O-scale guy. Is there some forum here where he might come to get some help? If so, I'll recommend that he do so.


I don't want to get in the middle, nor do I want to send him somewhere without knowing a bit what the landing will look like. VBG


Gee, it would be nice if there were somebody lurking out there who was between Tucson and Nogales who could provide him some hands-on assistance.


Thanks for your time to help him out!


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sure there are some yahoo groups that could help your friend. I only operate On30 and don't have any standard gauge O scale experience. 

Roger 
Coyote Ridge Railroad


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, Roger. Do you have any suggestions for him? As I said, I'm pretty much in the dark when it comes to O.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a ton of 3-rail discussion on-line, but not as much 2-rail..
the best place I know of to find 2-railers is probably the Atlas-O forum..
Atlas makes 3-rail and 2-rail trains, and there is a fairly active 2-rail community..
That's probably a good place to find a bunch of 2-rail people:

Atlas O forum

Scot


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

There is an O scale forum specialized in 2 rail operation: O Gauge Railroading - 2-Rail O Scale Forum (sponsored by Atlas, but a different forum that Scotty mentioned). 

Paul


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, guys for your help!


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out our 2-rail O Gauge forum at www.ogaugerr.com. Go to forums and you'll find a sub-forum for 2-rail O gauge. An active discussion forum.


----------

